
Ask HN: Recommend a command line tool to generate neat-looking graphs/charts? - 4k
I have used gnuplot for basic tasks in the past. This time I am trying to generate graphs that&#x27;ll be sent to the customers and it&#x27;s important that they look neat and aesthetically pleasant.<p>Spent last 3 hours on different ways to do that. Checked out some scripts etc to make gnuplot output nicer looking, but it just doesn&#x27;t seem to compare with the output of some of the js libraries (D3&#x2F;charts). I wonder if there is a command line way to generate slick graphs that are visually every bit as appealing as using libraries?<p>TL;DR: Anyone know a way to get stylish looking graphs generated from command line on linux?
======
frenchbread
The only one I found so far is [https://github.com/sindresorhus/sparkly-
cli](https://github.com/sindresorhus/sparkly-cli)

